# New Anchorhandling Tugs for Heerema



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Everyone.

Does anyone know if Heerema has those two new anchor handlers that they have ordered through Astilleros Armon, Virgo Spain.

http://hmc.heerema.com/tabid/1956/language/en-US/Default.aspx

Tony.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

i have just found on a website they are called Bylgia and kolga.
the Bylgia has been launched in late November 2012.


----------

